# Shell-Skript Aufgabe



## opteronfx (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu hier, hoffentlich bin ich im richtigen tread. Ich habe in der Uni eine Aufgabe zum Shellskripting bekommen.
Schreiben Sie eine Shellprozedur, die die Anzahl der worte von allen Dateien in einem Verzeichnis in entsprechender Weise ausgibt z.B. in der Form: "die Anzahl der Worte un Datei dateiname ist ###"
So ich habe diese Aufgabe mit einer for-Schleife gelöst. Mit while-Schleife komme ich leider nicht weit.
Hier mal die Lösung mit der for-Schleife:

#! /bin/bash
#Aufgabe 1 - Uebungsblatt 6
#set x

gesamtzahl=0
for datei in *.txt
do
anzahl=`less $datei | wc -w`

echo -e "Die Anzahl der Worte in Datei $datei ist $anzahl"
gesamtzahl=`expr $anzahl + $gesamtzahl`
echo -e "bis jetzt wurden $gesamtzahl Wörter gezählt"
done

Danke für eure Bemühungen.
Gruß, Vitaly.


----------



## Erik (30. Dezember 2010)

Und wo genau ist das Problem?

Gruß
Erik


----------

